# Shipping products from UK to South Africa



## Machugtfour (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey Folks,

I'm struggling to find many decent suppliers of detailing products here in Johannesburg - There are a few, but they have limited products.

Does anyone know if any of the UK suppliers ship product to South Africa?
I will ask them individually, but just wanted to check here first.

I'm missing out on so many great new products!! 

Thanks


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey there boet, what products are you after I might be able to help you and I am also in Jhb ?

If not I can recommend someone in the UK who's service and prices are usually pretty good


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

WE can :thumb:


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I know Dodo Juice USA does.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

We can and do ship any of our product range (Zym0l, Megs, DoDo, Bilt Hamber, Race Glaze) to SA, and our Race Glaze products will shortly be available in stock in SA too.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

We can, contact us with your requirements and we'll sort it! :thumb:

Alex


----------

